# Arufe auf Handy von 0190 888015  NEUE ABZOCKE



## nexus (3 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen 


hatte heute auf beiden Handys einen anruf von der besagten nummer dabei klingelt es nur einmal.


Gruß Markus


----------



## BenTigger (3 April 2004)

Bei mir heute Mittag auch. Einfach ignorieren und * nicht * zurückrufen !!


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2004)

... und wenn es Dir wichtig ist, die Nummer in einer E-Mail mit genauer Anrufzeit an die RegTP melden. Dort werden derartige Mitteilungen statistisch erfasst und bei erhöhter Quote wird die Nummer gesperrt und der der Reseller bekommt einen Ermahnung hinsichtlich seines Kunden. (_Wunschgedanke an_) Im Widerholungsfall gibt es dann ein Owi-Verfahren (_Wunschgedanke ende_).


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

*auch bei mir...*

Ich abe die anrufe nur ueber T-Mobile bekommen. Die Hotline ist informiert, die email zur regtp ist raus. Colt wird am Montag ebenfalls informiert (die sind offizieller betreiber der Rufnummer).


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2004)

*Re: auch bei mir...*



			
				fls schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hotline ist informiert, die email zur regtp ist raus.


Gut so! T-Mobile und Colt werden sich allerdings kaum darum kümmern. Insbesondere Colt verdient ja an der Nummer gehörig mit und die lassen es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach erst auf eine Rüge der RegTP ankommen, bevor sie ernsthaft handeln.


----------

